# Golden Syrup



## Goat (7/7/05)

I'm planning on doing a big(ish) Old Ale on the weekend - something like an Old Peculier.

For this brew I was going to use 250g of Golden Syrup and about the same of dark brown sugar, but I can't find anywhere the potential extract from Golden Syrup. Does anyone have a number I can punch into Promash?

As far as I know, as it is invert sugar (and therefore highly fermentable) it should be greater than Molasses (which contains a lot of unfermentables) so was going to use 1.046 - which is the same as table sugar.


----------



## Sean (7/7/05)

Goat said:


> I'm planning on doing a big(ish) Old Ale on the weekend - something like an Old Peculier.
> 
> For this brew I was going to use 250g of Golden Syrup and about the same of dark brown sugar, but I can't find anywhere the potential extract from Golden Syrup. Does anyone have a number I can punch into Promash?
> 
> ...


Unless you want the final beer to taste obviously of Golden Syrup, use Tate & Lyle NOT CRS.

I've used Tate & Lyle to good effect several times, and (even in a mild) the Golden Syrup is not directly detectable in the flavour.

I've used CRS once in a full flavoured winter warmer (because it was all the shop had) and the beer tastes blatently of Golden Syrup.


Doesn't directly answer your question though.


----------



## wee stu (7/7/05)

From Beersmith, the brewer's friend  

Lyle's Golden Syrup: Yield 78.3%, potential 1.036, liquid invert sugar.

Hope this helps you Goat.

Alas I think I am doomed, I used the CSR in a wee heavy today  

Back to the drawing board for the SA Xmas case???


----------



## Goat (7/7/05)

thanks Wee Stu - that's great. I thought it might be a bit higher than that... oh well its good to know.

Out of interest - how much did you use ?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (7/7/05)

Just put down an IPA with Tate & Lyles, the Belgian that was popular at the last WCB meeting contained T & L golden syrup too.


----------



## Goat (7/7/05)

where did you get it Vlad - my local Coles only has the nasty stuff?


----------



## Sean (7/7/05)

Goat said:


> thanks Wee Stu - that's great. I thought it might be a bit higher than that... oh well its good to know.
> 
> Out of interest - how much did you use ?
> [post="66566"][/post]​


Thinking about it, it makes sense that it's less than sucrose because the water taken up during inverting will increase the mass without increasing the available sugar.


----------



## wee stu (7/7/05)

Goat said:


> thanks Wee Stu - that's great. I thought it might be a bit higher than that... oh well its good to know.
> 
> Out of interest - how much did you use ?
> [post="66566"][/post]​



330g, in addition to just a little over 9kg of grain :blink: 

If Sean is right, this is quite possibly the biggest beer I have stuffed up yet :huh: 

Well, after all I am not what you would normally call a big beer brewer


----------



## Goat (7/7/05)

9 kilos !! That is a serious brew

(I assume in a 23 odd L volume)


----------



## wee stu (7/7/05)

Goat said:


> 9 kilos !! That is a serious brew
> 
> (I assume in a 23 odd L volume)
> [post="66576"][/post]​



Was aiming for 25l, but somehow the pick up tube in the kettle ended up horizontal and not pointing down, so lost a couple of litres of usable wort to the trub. One compensation, the clearest wort I have collected for a few brews.


----------



## Sean (7/7/05)

wee stu said:


> Goat said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Wee Stu - that's great. I thought it might be a bit higher than that... oh well its good to know.
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, that's less Golden Syrup in more grain than mine, and mine is still drinkable, it's just that it has a really obvious Golden Syrup flavour to it. Depending what other flavours you have there, you might be ok, and either way it should still be drinkable.


----------



## Bilph (7/7/05)

> If it makes you feel any better, that's less Golden Syrup in more grain than mine, and mine is still drinkable, it's just that it has a really obvious Golden Syrup flavour to it. Depending what other flavours you have there, you might be ok, and either way it should still be drinkable.



I was thinking the same thing, Sean.
I used 500g of CSR Golden Syrup in an extract only brew of 3.2kg fermentables.
I agree that the Golden Syrup taste is definitely evident, but not overpowering. 
330g in a 9kg grain bill shouldn't upset things too much, especially in that style.
If it's stuffed, wee stu, I'll PM you my address and you can bring it around.


----------



## Weizguy (8/7/05)

Sean said:


> <chopped>
> Unless you want the final beer to taste obviously of Golden Syrup, use Tate & Lyle NOT CRS.
> </chopped>
> [post="66535"][/post]​



CRS - Commonwealth Rehab Services?
CSR - Commonwealth Sugar Refineries

Will definitely leave a strong flavour in your beer. Thanks to recipes from the web, I have tasted it in a Europils and a strong ale. The flavour will be there forever. Be very careful with quantity.

Seth


----------



## Sean (8/7/05)

Weizguy said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> > <chopped>
> ...


Ok, so I was too lazy to walk to the pantry and check the initials.

I am curious about why T&L and CSR are so different.


----------



## Goat (8/7/05)

How good are the guys on this forum !!

Just got a call from SWMBO to say that Vlad the Pale Aler had dropped off a fresh tin of the real MaCoy at my place - a great little surprise for Friday afternoon - thanks Vlad that's fantastic !!!


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/7/05)

Ummm... Vlad? I'm a bit low on flaked maize at the moment, on the return trip how about sorting that out. Actually a couple of new kegs would be good as well.


----------



## wee stu (8/7/05)

Goat said:


> How good are the guys on this forum !!
> 
> Just got a call from SWMBO to say that Vlad the Pale Aler had dropped off a fresh tin of the real MaCoy at my place - a great little surprise for Friday afternoon - thanks Vlad that's fantastic !!!
> [post="66686"][/post]​



Reckon if I PM Vlad my address he will do the same for me?
Or am I just a little too far out of way?


----------



## Sean (8/7/05)

Is Tate & Lyle Golden Syrup the next Bulk Buy


----------



## Kai (8/7/05)

wee stu said:


> Goat said:
> 
> 
> > How good are the guys on this forum !!
> ...




You want some Lyle and Tate, stu? I can get my hands on some for you if you like.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/7/05)

Goats happy now, but wait 'til he gets the bill


----------



## Weizguy (8/7/05)

Sean said:


> <chopped>
> I am curious about why T&L and CSR are so different.
> </chopped>
> [post="66684"][/post]​



Maybe its the same with Euro cane sugar as it is with Euro malt.
It's just different to ours. Different strains, different processing...

Check the websites, if U wish.

Seth


----------

